# Patterned Nails?



## MeganElizabethx (May 19, 2009)

Recently i've been playing round with patterns on my nails. I really like my leopard print one, and i do like the zebra print one, but dont think it really works on me personally. What kind of patterns do you do on your nails? I really need new ideas!


----------



## Karren (May 19, 2009)

I don't pattern my nails... I'm lazy but check out Faith Abigails awesome Konad Nail Stamper.... https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ace-94921.html


----------



## Bec688 (May 19, 2009)

I got over my konad nail stamper... I didn't do full patterns, just added things like flowers or butterflies. Patterns don't really suit me, or my style, but they can look fabulous on others.


----------



## McRubel (May 19, 2009)

Check out user LolaB's NOTD. She's really creative! https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...9-a-95232.html


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 20, 2009)

I have had zebra nails before Loved it I have Criss cross marks on my nails right now that are airbrushed ! I usually get different Airbrush patterns Or rhinestone designs That my Nail salon has


----------



## MeganElizabethx (May 28, 2009)

oooh thanks




dont suppose you can get the nail stamp in the uk?


----------



## Lucy (May 28, 2009)

yeah konad sells internationally. you can pick one up on ebay or just have a google around.


----------



## Bec688 (May 28, 2009)

I really like this as a patterned nail design. It's very feminine. This is done using the konad system. I have this plate, so I might give it a go.


----------



## Swan. (Jun 7, 2009)

I usually just do a multiple striped french or if I'm feeling particularly motivated, some kind of animal print on a french tip.

Yeah, I'm uncreative


----------



## vesna (Jun 8, 2009)

I used to be really into nail art but I'm too lazy to do anything exciting these days. I have some of the patterned french tip konad plates which I like though. It looks better on my nails when I just do the tips rather than the whole thing.


----------



## SalescoopKat (Jun 9, 2009)

Patterned nails are so interesting to look at! Unfortunately, I never the time to paint my nails so intricately!


----------

